# Wasp WY650 6.5hp Motor



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,
I picked up a new Wasp WY650 6.5hp motor with a electric starter at a country auction last week for $50. It looks like a Predator 6.5 hp from Harbor Freight.
Can't find any information on it on the internet.
The motor has good compression. It had been sitting around for a long time because the spark plug had some surface rust.
I filled the (2) oil fill holes with 10w30 oil. Also, the motor has (2) drain plugs.
I also put some fresh oil in the spark plug hole.
What battery do I use to hook up the starter?
Where can I get a service manual for this motor?
I plan to replace my tired Ariens 6hp Sno Thro motor with the new Wasp.
All replies will be greatly appreciated.
Richard


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Great price.

You should be able to use any 12 volt lawn and garden tractor, motorcycle or car battery.
I think you're right about the Predator heritage but I couldn't find any info on adding a starter to the smaller (6.5Hp) engine. I'm guessing it should be the same starter as on the larger Predator engine. Might check out harbor freight to see if they have a manual on line for their engines.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Just like Kiss said, any 12V small battery should work.
On the manual, looks like the wasp company went out of bussines, therefore no info is available. A predator manual may work for that engine.

Here is a manual for a predator.

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/69000-69999/69730.pdf

:blowerhug:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

or use the honda gx200 manual. if i were you i would also replace the spark plug with an ngk bpr6es because i find the generic plugs in them to be junk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I agree on the NGK spark plug.
Here is the honda manual.

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/engines/pdf/manuals/37Z4F603.pdf


:blowerhug:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

What wasn't mentioned:

A lot of multi purpose engines have multiple oil fill and drain plugs. That doesn't mean you put oil in both, that just means they are designed that way because the manufacturer has no idea what you will be mounting it to and one of them might be blocked.

Even though the engine is equipped for a 12v starter doesn't mean you need to hook the battery up. You should be able to run it just fine without the battery.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you people for your help. Looks like I bought a orphan motor. Anything is better than my oil burning/knocking old Tecumseh 6hp motor. Yes, I will change my plug.
Will post some photos soon of my Sno Thro with a new heart.
:wavetowel2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

AND,,, because it has a starter it means you have a charging system and can use that to power a light !!

As above the multiple fill and drains are in case something is blocked on the specific installation you use it for.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> AND,,, because it has a starter it means you have a charging system and can use that to power a light !!
> 
> As above the multiple fill and drains are in case something is blocked on the specific installation you use it for.


SUPER! Haven't seen a low oil switch. Like to install one. Can I purchase the switch? Dread the thought of running out of oil.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

I did some further research on my Wasp WY650 6.5hp engine. It was sold by a local company called Tool Town here in Winnipeg, Manitoba. The engine is almost a exact duplicate of the Honda GX 120. Of course, the Wasp motor is made in China. I think the parts from the Wasp engine can be inter-changed with the Honda. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think you mean GX200. A GX120 would not have enough power for that.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I think you mean GX200. A GX120 would not have enough power for that.


Thanks.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no its a copy of a gx200, i think the gx120 is a 3.5 or 4hp


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am not sure that it's 100% interchangeable. Honda is pretty active in protecting it's patents , and if I remember correctly they went to great lengths to ensure that the predators were not. Insofar as the wasp.... eh well, I'm not sure how many of us are familiar with them. Don't get me wrong, it certainly has a clone appearance, but shy of actually making a side-by-side comparison. 

Insofar as the low oil switch, the current predators have a tapped hole in the side of the block, where your starter is located. I am unsure if there is enough clearance, nor am I certain if there is enough clearance on the other side of the block, with the rotating internals.


----------



## CreationPrizm (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi, I have one of these engines that I bought from a canadian store called Tool
town. The manual that came with it was just a manual for a Jiangdong JF200. If you can't find the manual online I can help you with that. That's a pretty good deal for the engine($100 brand new) although it's not very good quality and I have had quite a bit of trouble with it on my go kart in the 2 years its been used. Good luck with it though!


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

*What Battery Voltage Should I Use?*

Hello,
Well, I finally installed the Wasp 6.5 Engine with a electric starter (Honda GX200 clone) on my Ariens 6hp Sno Thro. Pictures to follow shortly. 
Having a issue starting the motor. Put in ether in the cylinder. Engine started monentary. Tried to pull start it again with no success. The Honda manual states not to use any chock.
My question: *What battery voltage should I use to start the engine? *
I would like to install a small battery on my Ariens Sno Thro.
All the best for the holidays and the new year.
Richard


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

is it a 12v starter ?, not sure why manual says no choke ?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If it has a choke I would use it. If it's truly a CHONDA clone it may not have one. It might take a few tries with the cheater fluid until it starts pumping fuel on it's own. Be sure the fuel lever is ON ( lever parallel to the hose)......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Doesn't help that you started a second thread as most information is "back there". :moved:

It looks to be a 12 volt stater so a 12 volt lawn and garden or automotive (Honda) would work for you. I say Honda as the older Honda cars had the smallest and lightest batteries I know of and I like putting them in my riding mowers as the old warranties for a car battery beat the 1-3-12 month you get on lawn and garden.
Now that the car battery warranties shortened up so much it doesn't make as much difference.

Took a look at the first picture and it does have a fuel on/off and a choke. Not sure why it would say not to use the choke but you're going to have to use it in cold weather. That and you might want to take a small drill and pop a small hole in the plastic so you can aim the straw from a can of starting fluid into the carbs throat before you close the choke and start her up on really cold days.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry about that. Looks like I had a senior moment. Will try to remove that message, or maybe the moderator can remove it.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I finally got my Wasp 6.5 hp motor to run. With no success using the pull start, I sprayed some ether into the carb, hooked up the battery to the solenoid and ground, and started the motor with the electric start. Adjusted the throttle to about 1/3 open. Man what power, there was no engine stalling in 1 foot of snow. Finally the driveway was cleared. I am as happy as a pig in porridge.
*Question: How long should I use the motor to break it in?*
Going to permanently install a small (3" x 4") 12 volt battery to the snow blower.:wavetowel2:


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, here are some photos of the "Refined-Running" Early 1970's Ariens 24" Sno Thro. Here is a list of things I have done: (1) Replaced the tired Tecumseh motor with a Honda Clone GX 200 6.5 hp new motor with electric start. (2) Modified the snow chute controls. (3) Exchanged Mounting Bolt Bolts with welded on 5/16" x 1 1/2" bolts. (4) Changed the tires to a pair of Carlisle 13" x 5.00-6" NHS X-Trac. with angled air stem inner tubes(5) Changed the handle grips to a pair of bicycle grips. (6) Replaced the spark plug with a new NKG plug. (7) Added a 12 volt battery with 10 gauge wiring (enclosed in welded 3" x 4" x 4" square steel tubing-welded bottom). (8) Removed throttle linkage-not needed. 
Snow blower electric starter easily starts in cold weather (5 below weather) goes into 3 foot drifts with no stalling and throws snow about 20 feet. Oil is always checked before start up. Engine doesn't smoke or use oil-Now I don't smell like the Alberta tar sands or the Labrea tar pits. Will install a plastic snow hood cover later.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

They usually call for 5 hours to break in.
Nice job on the Ariens. You should also fabricate a little cover to keep moisture off the top of the battery and the connections IMHO.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks. Tried my old Tecumseh pulley cover. Did not properly fit-bolt hole on the motor was in a different location. Bought another cover from a used dealer in MA on Ebay. Have to pick it up from my parcel service in ND.
The battery can be easily removed and cleaned of snow. Battery housing has a moisture drain opening on the bottom.


----------

